# So many spoos at the Golden Retriever agility trial



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

There were so many spoos at the trial last weekend. There are usually 3 ladies that I see running locally but last weekend I believe I counted 6 not including DreamAgility and myself who don't have our kids competing yet. I MIGHT run Racer for the first time in May. It looked like we were taking over lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Yes, there were so many! The black poodles are quite taking over! Dreamer was the only white poodle.

And it will be very fun if we run the two of them the same weekend. Judy is telling me Dreamer is ready(except for her weave polls)and to go ahead and enter fast. Though I don't think my mom is going to et me enter that trial this year.


----------

